# neptuneEQ sent to Anthony for review



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

We have just sent a neptuneEQ to Anthony (one of the moderators here) for him to try with the REW measurement system. This was a great idea that Sonnie thought of, and We are looking forward to seeing the results of this test. Anthony should get the unit on the 14th of Jan. 2009.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:T

Will be waiting for the review :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... indeed... I am looking forward to it.

Anthony... don't you try to hock that unit like you did on that last review now... :whistling:


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

:blink::laugh:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I am interested in the review. Pretty curious to see what this thing can do!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

avaserfi said:


> I am interested in the review. Pretty curious to see what this thing can do!


Agreed! :yes:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have the unit and am prepping to review it this weekend. I'm moving some gear to make switching wires and measurements easier.

I forgot how hard it was to rewire stuff in the rack. So many wires, so little space 

I'm also trying to extend my REW rig to be farther out of the room to minimize interference, laptop noise, etc.

I have a couple of really nasty mid-bass to main speaker room effects, so I'm excited to see if this fixes them or at least tames them some. Also, I'm interested in the auto-setup feature, since my preamp only allows full foot and single dB increments for setup.

More to come.


----------

